# DVD recorder and Universal remote



## BeryAlexandros (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello folks,

I'm new here but I need some help. I just bought a used Sony RDR-GXD455 DVD recorder. It didn't come with a remote, so I bought a Sony RM-VZ320 universal remote. My thinking was that maybe I would have good compatibility with them both being Sony products. Ha.

So, I got the remote programmed so that it can operate the recorder to some extent - I can turn it on and off, and play discs - but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get into settings to set the clock and do timer recordings. Of all the possible codes listed in the manual for the remote, as well as five or six others that I got from Sony Customer Support, there is only the one code that results in any kind of response, and that is the one that does not allow me to do the clock and everything.

Does anyone have any insights, and/or an idea of a remote that might work better with my recorder than the RM-VZ320? All the Customer Support people would tell me is that there is never any guarantee that a universal remote will be completely compatible with a given device - which I knew, but I would also expect that when the same company manufacturing them, they should know which remotes do and do not work with a given device. Argh!

This is my recorder: Sony eSupport - RDR-GXD455 - Model Home
And this is my remote: Sony eSupport - RM-VZ320 - Remote Codes and Programming

In advance, I heartily thank you for any advice you are able to offer.


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

Honestly, I would take the universal back and just buy this.

SONY DVDR REMOTE CONTROL Part Number 988511222 Manufacturer ID RMT-D244A

It is the remote that originally came with the unit. You have unfortunately found that not all universal remotes do the intended job.


----------

